
Ask HN: Why does buying computers/printers/tech in retail suck so much? - psion
I tried to buy a decently priced laptop in a retail store earlier, and was hounded by a salesperson about getting insurance plans, virus plans, setup plans, extra software I don&#x27;t really need, and a printer I didn&#x27;t need.  And when you do the research, many of the laptops that are priced rather low actually cost way more for the store (a process called a lead loss).  Why does this practice continue, and suck?  I just want a laptop.
======
simonblack
Most retail shops 'cater to the ordinary'. That is, they look to volume sales
to make their money, so they cater to the lowest-demanding buyer-groups. You
generally find these shops in city centres or in shopping malls.

If you want something a little better, you have to go to specialty shops, who
generally sell better stuff, but their prices are higher to make up for lower-
volume sales. You generally find these shops in suburbs away from city
centres. (These days, you'll more likely find these guys online.)

In some cases, you'll be dealing with the manufacturer himself, and generally
online. (Ferinstance: Try the Lenovo website, find a system, and then take the
opportunity to have that special system custom-specified by you.)

In all cases, you get what you pay for. There's the old triangle of Size, Cost
and Quality - you get to select any two of those.

------
CyberFonic
All those extras are how they make a profit.

After doing my research I often end up buying "bargains" at those types of
stores. The hassle is the inconvenience I endure in order to get the loss
leaders. Of course, I don't take it personally and politely decline.

It seems to me that the salespersons in those types of stores are minimum
wage, untrained staff subjected to draconian managers.

------
db48x
System76.com has great laptops. Probably the worst retail experiences are
caused by the commissions that salespeople get.

